# Deal der Woche: PCGH-Shirt 'Ich sehe tote Pixel' 25 Prozent billiger - Update: Angebot nur noch bis Sonntag



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. April 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Deal der Woche: PCGH-Shirt 'Ich sehe tote Pixel' 25 Prozent billiger - Update: Angebot nur noch bis Sonntag gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Deal der Woche: PCGH-Shirt 'Ich sehe tote Pixel' 25 Prozent billiger - Update: Angebot nur noch bis Sonntag


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. April 2009)

*Deal der Woche: PCGH-Shirt 'Ich sehe tote Pixel' 25 Prozent billiger*

Jetzt sollte auch jeder kommentieren können.


----------



## XETH (16. April 2009)

*AW: Deal der Woche: PCGH-Shirt 'Ich sehe tote Pixel' 25 Prozent billiger - Update: Angebot nur noch*

bitte verschont alle mit diesen lästigen Werbeangeboten.

Welch Zufall, dass "diese" Werbe-Threads bisher nicht kommentiert werden konnten...


----------



## Oliver (16. April 2009)

*AW: Deal der Woche: PCGH-Shirt 'Ich sehe tote Pixel' 25 Prozent billiger - Update: Angebot nur noch*

Ja, weil ich die Rechte falsch gesetzt habe. Da sich bei mir niemand beschwert hat, ist der Fehler bislang nicht aufgefallen.


----------

